# St Martin -- Which resort of these 3?



## tim (Aug 4, 2012)

I have Royal Islander La Plage already reserved but am worried that the wife will not like it especially with the airplanes.  I could reserve instead either Atrium Beach Resort or Simpson Bay Resort.  Any thoughts on which of these 3 resorts are the nicest -- unit wise and beach.  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## TomR (Aug 4, 2012)

Tim:  I own at the Royal Islander and love it there, but I understand that the planes can be an issue for some people.  Some love watching the big planes come in, some don't.  Between the other two resorts, I would take the Atrium.  It has a great location and is within walking distance to many restaurants. 

There is an ongoing labor issue at t the Simpson Bay Resort which is currently in the court system.  I understand a decision is due by the end of this month.  If the decision goes against the resort, there is some talk of possible closure.  Depending on the timing of your visit, I wouldn't chance it.

Tom


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 4, 2012)

We stayed at Simpson Bay over spring break and loved it (see my review in the marketplace).  I  understand  the labor issues, but it was a great place.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 6, 2012)

RI La Plage for sure. There will be a certain amount of noise at the Atrium and SBR as the takeoff pattern is directly over both. I'm booked into La Plage on a trade in 2 weeks and when I did my research it came back as perhaps the best hotel on island. Atrium would be my second choice until the problems at SBR are cleared up, why take a chance?  
http://www.thedailyherald.com/islands/1-...ay-resort-.html


----------

